# Secret Slingshot Santa - Xmas in July 2014 - Gift Showcase



## Hrawk

Post them here when you get them.

Be sure to post plenty of pics. We love our slingshot porn


----------



## Arber

I just got my package a couple of minutes ago. This is from PorkChopSling. I got a natural wrapped in paracord and a small, PFS like slingshot with an e-shot pouch. I like the small one especially. So, here they are:


----------



## leon13

Arber said:


> I just got my package a couple of minutes ago. This is from PorkChopSling. I got a natural wrapped in paracord and a small, PFS like slingshot with an e-shot pouch. I like the small one especially. So, here they are:


nice really nice 
Cheers


----------



## Hrawk

Nice score Arber!

@porkchop, Love that natural man, the green and gold wrap is really striking a chord with my Australian patriotism


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Both look great, but the natural ring shooter really melts my butter!


----------



## PorkChopSling

Thanks guys!! Yeah, that ringshooter is a fun one  One of my favorite paracord colors, bright green and yellow.

So as I got home today what was in the mail but, a package from Arber's, woho!! A great lamination piece, I want to say oak and walnut with a ply core. A great fit, feels very comfy, and solid. I did it up and bam!! We are in business!! Thank You Arber!!!


----------



## Arber

I'm glad you like it. Sorry I forgot to tell you what woods it is. It is maple, chechen, and a birch plywood core.


----------



## PorkChopSling

Arber said:


> I'm glad you like it. Sorry I forgot to tell you what woods it is. It is maple, chechen, and a birch plywood core.


I stand corrected  awesome! Thanks Arber!


----------



## HP Slingshots

gorgeous slingshots, just sent of noobshooters slingshot today.

-Epic


----------



## leon13

We'll I can't speak I am still in humble 
So I just pass the infos I got :
This beauty is made of spectra ply 
with g10 fork tip inlays
the palm swell is English yew which went thru some controlled fungi to get that color.
Thanks so much Lewis I am so so happy you are a true master of your slingshot building skills 
It fits my hands so good I will put it in youse tomorrow and again thank you very much 
Cheers


----------



## leon13

Hear are the pics :


----------



## HP Slingshots

Wow, thats a incredible slingshot my friend, great work Lewis 

-Epic


----------



## PorkChopSling

Beautiful work Lewis! Nice new shooter Leon


----------



## flipgun

Seeing a lot of nice stuff!

I got my package from Metropolicity a couple of days ago. He sent me a completed Wasply SWOPFS and a kit for building another one to destroy while learning how to shoot the other one. :imslow:
































Thanx again Eric! Yours will be on time.


----------



## Aries666

Arber said:


> I just got my package a couple of minutes ago. This is from PorkChopSling. I got a natural wrapped in paracord and a small, PFS like slingshot with an e-shot pouch. I like the small one especially. So, here they are:


Love the paracord work on that last one.


----------



## Metropolicity

flipgun said:


> Seeing a lot of nice stuff!
> 
> I got my package from Metropolicity a couple of days ago. He sent me a completed Wasply SWOPFS and a kit for building another one to destroy while learning how to shoot the other one. :imslow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx again Eric! Yours will be on time.


You're welcome! That's the Rover Ant! 

[sharedmedia=core:attachments:59977]
[sharedmedia=core:attachments:59976]
[sharedmedia=core:attachments:59975]
[sharedmedia=core:attachments:59974]


----------



## flipgun

Never get names straight. :slap:


----------



## MagicTorch100

Very nice work Metro, good trade.


----------



## shew97

I got mine a while back from Mr. magpie and haven't had the time to post but here it is. It's natural that you can shoot TTF/OTT and it shoots like a champ. Hope magpie likes what I sent him as much as I dowhat he sent me.

Thank You, Mike


----------



## flipgun

Hope that you don't mind.Really nice shooter to get!


----------



## shew97

Thank you for flipping it


----------



## Arber

shew97 said:


> Thank you for flipping it


They don't call him flipgun for nothing. lol


----------



## Mister Magpie

shew97 said:


> I got mine a while back from Mr. magpie and haven't had the time to post but here it is. It's natural that you can shoot TTF/OTT and it shoots like a champ. Hope magpie likes what I sent him as much as I dowhat he sent me.
> Thank You, Mike


Shew97, you had me worried because I knew it was right side up when I sent it to you! 

I am glad you like the mesquite kestrel.

Darren


----------



## HP Slingshots

WOW, all look amazing 

-Epic


----------



## MagicTorch100

Hi folks

My trade arrived from Ghost this morning, I'm very happy 

Very nicely finished HDPE in a, lets face it, uber fantastic design. Double TBG perfectly cut to my draw which I know I didn't specify (spooky Ghost).

Very happy and I look forward to the weekend to get some shots in.


----------



## HP Slingshots

Awesome slingshot, great job ghost.

-Epic


----------



## The Gopher

Here is the slingshot i got from Sharker. What a fine slingshot it is. The shape is very comfortable, i hope the pictures do it justice. Thanks Sharker!


----------



## flipgun

Ghost has the goods and Sharker too! Like those add ons Sharker!


----------



## HP Slingshots

Thats a stunner, technical and elegant, Fantastic job shirker.

-Epic


----------



## Mister Magpie

I received my gift from Shew97 today.

Here are two lovely natural tubeshooters all the way from Florida!





  








Secret Santa 2014 from Shew97




__
Mister Magpie


__
Jun 20, 2014








Thanks so much Michael! (I am sorry I can't identify the type of wood. Please feel free to let us know what type of wood this is.)

Darren


----------



## shew97

There both black mangrove just one is bluer than the other


----------



## NoobShooter

All those trades are pretty freaking awesome... BUT... I received at the beginning of the week, probably the prettiest and best crafted natural I have ever held. Made of Yew, apple, and oak. Thank you very much for the slingshot and I hope to have some time to work on yours soon.. Thanks for being patient. I hope the pictures can do this slingshot some justice..


----------



## HP Slingshots

Glad you like it, Take care of her 

-Epic


----------



## PorkChopSling

Great trades!!


----------



## Greavous

Kinda been foot dragging on this end but mine is finally ready to ship and I will do that come monday morning.


----------



## flipgun

A Calico Cat. Nice!


----------



## lexlow

i have no idea where my head is at lately, mine is ready, but keep adding things. Just send it Andy!


----------



## Dead Bunny

Here are the awesome slings I got from Nathan at Flippinout! Super comfortable shooters. 
































Thanks a lot buddy, many an empty bottle has seen their end from these guys. 
Just in case here is the slingshot I sent to Nathan. Natural hardwood fork with local teak. Enjoy.



























Dead Bunny Slingshots
Give the gift of chaos


----------



## leon13

This is al so great this trades are really rocking
Cheers


----------



## MagicTorch100

That teak beastie rocks dead bunny... Very cool


----------



## Sharker

Today i got very beautiful masterwork from Gopher, thank you, its very pretty and handy .


----------



## flipgun

Cool Grip!


----------



## BCLuxor

I recived these two from my good friend theDuka, I really like the burned effect on the natural. The board cut is very slick , I am loving the Wenge swell! thank you my friend!


----------



## flipgun

Really cool on the burned effect, But I really like the board cut. Good score on a couple of nice builds.


----------



## ash

That looks like a giant eraser on the end of a forked pencil!


----------



## MagicTorch100

Very nice on both trades. excellent!


----------



## DukaThe

Thank you for kind words guys I don't know what the wood is on that natural, but the tip is mahogany and the boardcut is chestnut with wenge and sapele. Glad you like them


----------



## wombat

Got my Fishdoug catty today. It's a little beauty!! A tube shooter of spalted something and aluminium.

Couldn't be happier.

This is what I got.....








This is what he got...


----------



## flipgun

Both of you got something I would like to have!


----------



## leon13

That Christmess Beauty Never Stops 
Cheers


----------



## HP Slingshots

Gorgeous creations both  Great work

-Epic


----------



## Metropolicity

I got mine! A super sweet mushroom cap pecan natural with acacia butt cap from Flipgun!


----------



## flipgun

Nice to know that it got there! I hope that you enjoy it.


----------



## gaia

I just recieved a stunning boardcut from Greavous! Pics up and coming....


----------



## Greavous

And yesterday I received a slingshot from v.d.s. as well! Im still waiting on a Theraband shipment to arrive otherwise id have slung a few.


----------



## Greavous

Well, I guess Ill post up what I made for my part of the trade.

Mesquite with lots of checkering. There were some worm holes uncovered as I cut away so I filled the holes with various colored epoxy layers.


----------



## flipgun

Man! I Like that!


----------



## MagicTorch100

Nice, I like the crosscut pistol grip and that little dash of colour is very eye catching.


----------



## Sst der Kleine Steinschlag

Secret santa is over for me.

This one went to florida,

[sharedmedia=core:attachments:62370]


----------



## Sst der Kleine Steinschlag

And this came the other way.





  








santa




__
Sst der Kleine Steinschlag


__
Jul 9, 2014








DIY?


----------



## MagicTorch100

Sst der Kleine Steinschlag said:


> And this came the other way.
> 
> DIY?


Interesting, looks like a nice fork though.


----------



## DukaThe

I just got an amazing package from BCLuxor. He sent me his clasic design made in yew (?) and some other wood types (wenge, ebony). I'm not really sure about the wood types, so BC please correct me He also sent me some leather, some rubber and a premade latex bandset. Thank you BC


----------



## monoaminooxidase

Sst der Kleine Steinschlag said:


> And this came the other way.
> 
> DIY?


aw man. that's weak.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa

Uhm, who was your "partner" in that trade Little Steinschlag? Def weak.


----------



## flipgun

I lost track of who has got theirs.

http://i.imgur.com/uOzxZyy.png


----------



## Metropolicity

JohnKrakatoa said:


> Uhm, who was your "partner" in that trade Little Steinschlag? Def weak.


Logo96?


----------



## Sharker

Very nice slingshots still


----------



## crypter27

Here's Mine 
[sharedmedia=gallery:albums:1692]


----------



## SmilingFury

Hey guys,

I was partnered with TSM for this xmas in july trade. The funny thing is that we were right in the middle of discussing a trade when the pairings came out. We both got a little busy so we decided to give each other a little time to be able to dedicate ourselves to each other's shooter. Let me tell you what, it is clear to me that TSM used his time wisely! Here is a shooter with a herringbone pattern handle made of a whole mess of different woods. The shooter must 10 kinds of woods in it and is shaped as if TSM had a model of my hand there in his workshop when he made it. If you ever get the chance to trade with TSM, jump on it!! He is a great guy and a quality craftsman. 
Don't take my word for it, just lookie here...
























And here is that handle I mentioned before. Shaped beautifully, really.








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Thank you Shane! For this wonderful gift and trade as well as for your flexibility with the deadline. 
You da man! I am proud to own another one of your shooters and I am proud to call you my friend as well.

Your brah,
Angelos. SmilingFury

Ps: sorry I forgot to try and list the woods, but maybe TSM can help if I messed up. There is zembrano, padauk, purpleheart, oak, cherry , walnut and maybe olive. Not sure but it sure is pretty.


----------



## TSM

SmilingFury and I decided that we both need a little extra time to build and swap. Sorry it took us so long, but I kinda feel like it was worth it. BEHOLD! Yew fork, 1745's, and a SuperSure pouch. My first PFS and I'm not gonna lie to you. I'm a little scared to shoot it. No fork or hand hits yet but not really hitting anything else either. I need more practice, I think.


----------



## TSM

"Ps: sorry I forgot to try and list the woods, but maybe TSM can help if I messed up. There is zembrano, padauk, purpleheart, oak, cherry , walnut and maybe olive. Not sure but it sure is pretty."

The body is Zebrano/Purpleheart/Zebrano with grains at 90 deg. and the palm is a pen turning blank made of Nogal, Jotoba, Santos, Mahogany, Purpleheart, and Wenge. Split down the middle with Maple and Smoked Eucalypyus veneer. Fancy.


----------



## SmilingFury

TSM said:


> "Ps: sorry I forgot to try and list the woods, but maybe TSM can help if I messed up. There is zembrano, padauk, purpleheart, oak, cherry , walnut and maybe olive. Not sure but it sure is pretty."
> 
> The body is Zebrano/Purpleheart/Zebrano with grains at 90 deg. and the palm is a pen turning blank made of Nogal, Jotoba, Santos, Mahogany, Purpleheart, and Wenge. Split down the middle with Maple and Smoked Eucalypyus veneer. Fancy.


Damn right it is fancy!! Hahaha! 
Thanks again buddy.


----------



## flipgun

Those are FINE! Good work on both your parts. A good trade is when both sides walk away happy.


----------



## HP Slingshots

Amazing slingshots ladies  great trade 

-Epic


----------



## lexlow

hey hey, finally got internet back 

address obtained, and pa kage posted..... At last lol

good job ya don't need internet to shoot slingshots eh ;-)


----------



## e~shot

Received this 2 shooters from stej longtime ago... sorry buddy I'm posting it today. Pics tells the story 

​





​





​





​​​​​


----------



## HP Slingshots

wow, great slingshots, the grain on the first is incredible, Great job stej!

-Epic


----------



## stej

E~shot, glad you like it  I'll post pics of slingshot you made soon as well.


----------



## HP Slingshots

Got my trade today from Noobshooter, she is AMAZING, its a small SPS design, (made from zebrano, wedge and purple heart I think?) Noob can confirm this. Shot her a bit already and have fallen in love with it, not only is it extremely attractive but shots like a high performance slingshot, A real treasure for my collection, as I had said to Noob I have wanted a SPS slingshot for a while, so makes it extra awesome, Fantastic crafting for noob, can't thank you enough, Really great trade. Top Man!!

-Epic





  








IMG 0308




__
HP Slingshots


__
Aug 2, 2014


__
2










  








IMG 0307




__
HP Slingshots


__
Aug 2, 2014


__
1










  








IMG 0306




__
HP Slingshots


__
Aug 2, 2014











  








IMG 0305




__
HP Slingshots


__
Aug 2, 2014


----------



## HP Slingshots

p.s sorry for the photos, god know why there upside down?

-Epic


----------



## flipgun

The man does make a good lookin' shooter. :thumbsup: Enjoy!


----------



## Tom Kretschmer

Hi fellows,

this is what i received from Hrawk a few days ago. A very comfortable (Acrylic or Resin?) catty, that fits perfect in my hand.

Furthermore he send me five sheets of superstrong roo-leather, enough to make pouches for the next 100 years.

Thanks Hrawk, i'm very happy with it. I hope you receive your package soon, it is nearly 8 weeks ago, since i have send it.

Kind regards, Tom


----------



## Arber

I think it is made of polycarbonate. Anyways, great trade and I hope your package gets to him (mostly because I want to see it).


----------



## e~shot

OMG.... roo leather....


----------



## HP Slingshots

looks very cool, Great one Hrawk!

-Epic


----------



## DukaThe

Great slingshots this year!


----------



## stej

Finally pics of slingshot from e~shot. Beautiful slingshot and my first one with micarta


----------



## JohnKrakatoa

Wow, this just instantly became my favourite one from Mr. E-Shot ! Just love the micarta color combined with the wood !


----------



## NoobShooter

Just thought I'd post the pictures that EpicAussie had posted.. I dont think he will mind.. This is the slingshot I sent him as part of the trade. Its Bocote with a wenge/bubinga core.. Also some TBG and a Rayshot pouch....


----------



## Sharpshooter II

Wow ! So many sweet slingshots


----------



## HP Slingshots

Of course I don't mind man, I've been shooting it for sum time know, Just gets better and better as I shoot it more, thanks again Noob really great piece in my collection 

-Epic


----------



## Sharker

Holy! So many cool slingshots are posted here , nice nice!


----------

